

The Pragmatic Bookshelf Challenge: Write a tech book in a month - jcapote
http://praglife.typepad.com/pragmatic_life/2009/10/mechanics.html

======
jcapote
Seems like it's going to be interesting:
<http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23pragprowrimo>

